

Show HN: Recent Hacktivity - my nascent first web project - jisaacstone

Hey! I am in the process of making a super-simple feed aggregate aimed at hackers. It is currently a minimum-viable-web-thingy and in obvious need of some features.<p>Or maybe not features, But more sites for sure.<p>If you think you will use it: make suggestions!<p>Else: keep it to yourself please!<p>Find it here:
jisaacstone.com/hacktivity
======
natural_order
Cool!

<http://www.jisaacstone.com/hacktivity/?hn=jisaacstone>

Doesn't seem to like this one though

